# Manual transmission cross member



## Joseph Emmett (May 14, 2019)

1967 GTO with muncie 4 spd. I bought a used cross member i dont know if its the wrong one it puts the transmission to high and drive shaft hits. Is there away to tell if i have the wrong one ? Will a chevelle cross member work? Or does it have to be a Pontiac one?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

whats the part number on it ?? 

its by the tranny mount on top

it might be your tranny mount being too tall as most repops are

or body mounts flattenin out ,,, not likely

or a bent pushed upwards cross member

chevrolets are tubular x members ..


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Joseph Emmett said:


> 1967 GTO with muncie 4 spd. I bought a used cross member i dont know if its the wrong one it puts the transmission to high and drive shaft hits. Is there away to tell if i have the wrong one ? Will a chevelle cross member work? Or does it have to be a Pontiac one?



One of the mistakes many will make is the placement of the rubber mounts found on the ends of the crossmember. The crossmember is flattened out at the ends, and that section slips into the slot found in the rubber mounts. Then the mount/crossmember goes on top of the frame rail and then the braket that secures it goes over the top of the rubber mount. Two bolts hold the steel bracket to the frame - you will see the holes drilled in the frame.

Where people go wrong is putting the crossmember ends on top of the rubber mount rather than slip it into the rubber mount.

You may also have the wrong trans mount or bad reproduction. Some of them are actually thicker than stock and raise the trans tailshaft upward.

I don't think a Chevelle crossmember will work.


----------



## Joseph Emmett (May 14, 2019)

So it mounts up inside the frame not on bottom of frame ? See. A 66 convertible mounted on bottom of frame I have it mounted on bottom but seems to low ! Thanks for the response i had a few months of not working on it !!


----------

